# Last minute build for Christmas



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I decided at the last minute to build my dad a rod for Christmas. It is a Rainshadow RCLB70L for live lining off his boat. It was nice to do a simple wrap after the scales one. It turned out very clean and I am really happy with it, especially since I just started yesterday.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice.. I'm sure he will love it.. Heck uva present.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

That is lookin great man Im sure hell love it I know I would


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Its beautiful,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Great work, Chuck. I especially like the thread-wrapped foam grip.

Evan


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Sweet wrap. How long did it take to do that?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Great work, Chuck. I especially like the thread-wrapped foam grip.
> 
> Evan


That is foam trim rings


brandonmc said:


> Sweet wrap. How long did it take to do that?


The butt wrap took about 3.5hrs, all told I have around 5-6 hours in the build. That would be adding the trim rings to the eva and shaping it, assembeling the grips, and wrapping the guides, epoxy included.
I am very satisfied with the way it turned out, Usually it takes longer, becasue I am shading the back ground. I decided to do a solid color and it went fast, and turned out very clean. There was still a little packing left to do in the photos, but you could get the idea. Of all my closed wraps, this one closed up perfect, which was a first for me. there is usually a place somewhere, that I had to "bunch" a little thread up so it would fill in somewhere else.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

You've got skills and speed!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

ooooo Alps guides too?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Chuck, that really looks great! Nothing like a gift you have your heart in. I am sure it will mean a lot to him.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> ooooo Alps guides too?


Yep Alps guides reel seat and gimbal. I have used Alps guides on all the boat rods I have built and so far really like them.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Tacpayne said:


> That is foam trim rings


Aha. I see now on closer examination. Still looks really cool with the shaping and the wrap looks terrific.

Evan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Got the same rod 3 to be exact what type guides are those they look cool....also did you leave it 7' thought about trimming mine to 6.5' thought about it for a lite bottom rod for the boat. What ya think about trimming it and using it for the bottom...


----------

